# Bridge at Lefkada, Greece



## Leonidas Kontoulis

Please let me know what you think.


----------



## Leonidas Kontoulis

C&C anybody?


----------



## Mr. Innuendo

It could be a little brighter for my tastes. Also, you've got some haloing around the bridge (and in its reflection).

Along the horizon line, above the boat, I might try to clone out whatever those things are back there. That's just me, though. There's nothing "bad" about them, per se.

I think this has a solid basis for a really, really nice HDR image.


----------



## weepete

Nice image and good composition but it's way overdone. As mentioned the obvious haloing around the bridge and the obvious transition really hurts this image. The clouds in the sky look grey where we would expect them to be whiter.

Have a look here for some processing tips.

Exposure Blending Tutorial: Creating Luminosity Masks


----------



## Gary A.

weepete said:


> Nice image and good composition but it's way overdone. As mentioned the obvious haloing around the bridge and the obvious transition really hurts this image. The clouds in the sky look grey where we would expect them to be whiter.
> 
> Have a look here for some processing tips.
> 
> Exposure Blending Tutorial: Creating Luminosity Masks


+1


----------



## Gary A.

This image says B&W to me.


----------



## Gary A.

That is a great bridge. I'd go back again and again for different looks with different light.


----------



## Rick50

Gary A. said:


> weepete said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice image and good composition but it's way overdone. As mentioned the obvious haloing around the bridge and the obvious transition really hurts this image. The clouds in the sky look grey where we would expect them to be whiter.
> 
> Have a look here for some processing tips.
> 
> Exposure Blending Tutorial: Creating Luminosity Masks
> 
> 
> 
> +1
Click to expand...

+1 more


----------



## Leonidas Kontoulis

Thanks for your comments and suggestions everybody! 

I softened the post processing and cloned out the distracting trees along the horizon line.


----------



## weepete

That's a massive improvement mate. Looks really good!


----------



## darkchild

I like the 2nd one! Great image!


----------



## D-B-J

Yeah the second is significantly better! Much improved. I wish I could see more of the bridge. Were you able to move to the left and aim more towards the bridge? I ask because there's only the side... And it looks like a beautiful bridge but I don't get that sense in entirety with this composition.

Jake


----------



## Leonidas Kontoulis

D-B-J said:


> I wish I could see more of the bridge. Were you able to move to the left and aim more towards the bridge?


I checked out my raw files and that was the only one I had...
I have a few shots from the opposite side but the background is too busy.

Thanx for your time and your comments guys!


----------



## luckychucky

I'll tell you what I think, I miss the Blue Lagoon!!! Thanks for sharing.  I love Levkada!!!  Good picture.  I don't remember, that bridge in the 80s.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## that1guy

the first one is better minus the obvious haloing. which you probably got from post. other than that add in some more light to the sky u less you want the dark Erie look.


----------

